

Cogs, know when to fall off your wheels - Luyt
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2012/11/09/wrong/

======
guylhem
It is so sad and so true. Some people work just to get a place to talk, a warm
meal, and a place to seat during the day (and the salary of course).

They could not care less about what they are doing or why.

As the author said, _"they were there to turn the crank on whatever you put in
front of them, and flavor A vs. flavor B didn't change things either way."_

They could be plowing fields - it wouldn't be any different for them I guess.

They are just waiting for death, because they are already dead inside.

No passion, no nothing - an empty mask, barely held together by the things
they still manage to get some meaning from (tv, sport, family...)

They have no purpose in life.

If you find a team like this, run for your life.

(for any lost soul, the fallen cogs usually meet in a Galt Gulch - I'm sure
there is one near where you live. There you will find great people working on
great things - and more like you and I)

------
chmike
And where do the fall off cogs go ? Where are the places where people who care
get a job ?

~~~
rachelbythebay
Hopefully, they find each other and go off and do something amazing. That's
the best possible outcome from starting something new, right?

~~~
chmike
You are by the bay, which I guess means close to the Silicon Valley. Being the
type of guy who cares, I find it very hard to find a company, especially a
company who cares about people who cares.

I guess startups would care, maybe not all of them. What about other
companies. Why it is so hard to find a good match ?

~~~
ido
I've searched for that for a long while, and the only thing I've found that
really worked was starting my own shop (mostly making my own stuff and selling
it online and occasionally contracting for 5-10x my previous wage).

~~~
chmike
Excellent idea.

What about making easier to employer to find employee who cares and to
employee to find employers who care about employee who care.

Also what about making it easier to test each other ?

------
unimpressive
The more you let build up on an uneven foundation, the harder it will come
tumbling down.

